# apache2.conf



## FlashOver (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo.
Mir ist versehentlich die apache2.conf abhanden gekommen. Die Kopie der gleichen Datei von einer älteren ISPConfig Version hat nicht funktioniert, wodurch der Apache2 nicht mehr startet.

WO krieg ich nun die /etc/apache2/apache2.conf wieder her?


----------



## Till (1. Juli 2008)

Welche Linuxdistribution und Version?


----------



## FlashOver (1. Juli 2008)

ist ein Debian4.
Ich habe es inzwischen hinbekommen, indem ich ispconfig nochmals drüber gebügelt habe. ist zwar nicht die elleanteste Art, aber hat funktioniert. Dennoch wäre es gut zu wissen, wo ich die richtige Datei finden könnte. im ispconfig.tar.gz fand ich jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## Till (1. Juli 2008)

Die Datei stammt vom Debian und nicht ISPConfig, daher findest Du sie auch nicht im tar.gz. ISPConfig schreibt nur ein paar Zeilen am Ende rein.


----------

